

Ask HN: What tools do you use to blog / where do you host your blog ? - smwhreyebelong

Hi fellow hackers,<p>I was going to start a new blog (personal / technical) and was wondering what platforms / tools people use here.<p>I tried hosting my own thing writing PHP scripts etc to control everything but that turned out to be a little more work than I thought it would be.<p>Suggestions / comments / good-bad experiences ?
======
dxjones
1\. A lot of people start out on WordPress.com. You can get started quickly.
It's relatively easy to use. It is free. There is a lot of shared knowledge
and experience out there.

2\. It is easy to download the WordPress software from WordPress.org and
install it on your own site.

A good strategy might be to start on WordPress.com at first, and then migrate
to your own server if/when you think the benefit is worth the added effort.

------
jlees
Self-hosted Wordpress. Easy as pie. Just keep it updated...

Squarespace looks a nice hosted alternative, though.

------
noodle
wordpress. there are plenty of resources and a good community.

provided, of course, this is all you're looking to do, just host yourself a
blog. there are other good options out there that have different strengths and
weaknesses. wordpress is just the overall, general usage leader in its field.

------
smwhreyebelong
thanks for the advice, everyone. Wordpress it's going to be, to begin

